# Has your baby fallen off the bed?



## KLM99 (Aug 9, 2007)

Ahhh...my 7mo fell out of bed last night. He stealthfully crawled over my pillow barricade right out of bed and on to the carpet nose first. I was right in the next room and he usually cries or talks when he wakes, but this time all I heard was "thunk"...then silence...then "wwwwaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh." Oh, I haven't been able to stop thinking about it I feel so badly about it. How many of you have had a baby fall out of bed?


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

Yes. x3.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I am sure all four of my children fell off the bed.

I would be surprised if there were babies, even those who don't co-sleep, who make it to a year without it happening.

Try not to feel bad - it happens.


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

I stopped calling the pediatrician 10 years ago, after my first fell off the bed about 6 times. Now, I have 3 kids ... maybe it's just part of growing up cosleeping?

just yesterday, my 16 month old took a header because she was running in circles on my bed, playing keep=away. I try so hard not to encourage that, but she thinks it's hilarious.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

I voted "yes" although the first never did. The second one did, luckily into a laundry basket full of warm diapers fresh from the laundry I hadn't folded yet. She fell one other time onto the carpeted floor, but she was fine then too.


----------



## JessieBird (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes, probably 3-4 times now. Only once was when he was asleep though - last night!!! He's 18 mos. The other times he was younger and awake crawling around or playing. Our bed is low and the floor is carpeted so he was fine every time. I'm certain that I felt a lot worse than he did!


----------



## NEastMomma (Mar 4, 2010)

I voted yes, though my guy got stuck between the bed and the net bed railing. He usually wakes up from naps babbling and suddenly I heard this horrible wailing - like freak out crying. I went in and he was wedged betewen teh bed and netting with his little fingers grasping the night table "for dear life." The look on his face...

It took me DAYS to not call up the image with every blink of my eyes. No more napping alone on the bed (but we still put him to night sleep alone on the bed sometimes... go figure).

Anyway, I totally understand how badly you feel! But you're still a good mommy and your little one is no worse for the wear, I'm sure. Forgive yourself.


----------



## phillychiquita (Feb 14, 2006)

yes of course. And she survived. I dont know many family bedders who haven't had a kid fall off the bed. The best way to avoid is skip the bed frame and put the mattress right on the floor during this time in your family's life.


----------



## boysmom2 (Jan 24, 2007)

Yes, but only when alone in bed with DH. I think his baby radar is much less sensitive than mine.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

3 times so far. And he's managed to crawl out of his stroller and fall on his head then too.


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

I voted 'no' but I guess technically it's a 'yes' -- he fell off in his sleep once or twice but our mattress is on the ground so it was more like rolling 4" onto the carpeted floor.









One time he fell off the Little Tikes table when he climbed on top of it to see the bees out the window & then tried to reach for the lightswitch while I was washing my hands.







That was a heart-stopping moment, I screamed & ran over to him, but he was fine, just a little scared (mostly by my scream). Needless to say, we no longer keep the table near the window or the switch (or anything else remotely interesting).


----------



## alfabetsoup (Jun 13, 2005)

We were at my grandma's house and I put DD2 down on her spare bed for a nap. She was right in the middle and it's a big bed so I thought she'd be ok... When we had to leave, I went in to wake her up and, um, she was gone. Talk about a heart attack. She had slipped off the far side of the bed and STAYED ASLEEP. She was curled up on the floor in her sleeping bag, snoring away.


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

I will never forget when DD1 fell off our very high bed onto hardwood when she was 6 months old. I was FREAKING out. Then she did it again a few more times, and each subsequent time was less horrifying. Now shes 4, and falls out of her bed all the time- and stays asleep lol.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

yes, but not when we were sleeping. I stupidly put my (brand new) crawler on the bed for a moment while I stuck something on a dresser (seriously, less than 5 seconds), then turned around and quickly grabbed his pants as he was about to smash into the floor. He apparently bonked his nose a little because he did get a bloody nose, but that was it. I freaked and called the ped, thinking his brain was bleeding out through his nose or something







and the nurse was like "well, sounds like he got his first bloody nose... give us a call if it doesn't stop bleeding.


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

Yes. All three of mine have at one time or another. But I know a lot of non-cosleeping parents whose children have fallen off beds when they were placed there for a diaper change or just a quick second, so I think it's a fairly universal experience, unfortunately.


----------



## corysmilk (Jan 2, 2004)

I said no. I don't think they ever fell off the bed?. dd fell out of my hands when she was a newborn, i could only nurse sitting up and she woke up we went ou tto the couch and I reclined and nursed her.. But I fell asleep, and woke up just as she was hitting the floor and grabed her. she cryed and cryed and so did I . I learned to nurse lying down afer that!


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

Yep, DD has fallen out a few times.


----------



## sarahkristin (Jul 13, 2008)

DD fell off the bed (just the mattress and the box spring set on the floor) at 3 months. I felt horrrrrrrible. Right after that we put the mattress directly on the floor and boy am I glad. DD is now 21 months and "falls off the bed" (it's only like 5 or 6 inches) fairly regularly. We have a king sized bed and she is very wiggly in her sleep. It scares her, but she doesn't get hurt.

I didn't want to put my mattress on the floor "like a college student" but it really has been the best decision for us.


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

Yep - DD did this head over heels flip at around 7mo and landed on her back - it would have been pretty impressive if it hadn't scared the everloving crap out of me. She figured out how to get down off of beds after that though!


----------



## mamadebug (Dec 28, 2006)

Mine fell out of bed twice. And the first time it happened, he hit his head on the nightstand as he fell and then landed on a hardwood floor. I felt awful. He is 5 and of course totally fine. But, I still remember that so clearly!


----------



## mama2toomany (Oct 17, 2005)

My ds2 fell out of bed like 3 times as a baby. It broke my heart.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Yep. Twice. I felt horrible when DD at just 9 days old rolled off her father and onto the hard wood floor. We did run to the dr, who was like, "Do NOT co-sleep! It's so dangerous OMG!!1" We were so scared that we set up the pack and play and tried to put her to sleep in there for a few nights, but we ended up going right back to bedsharing b/c she just wouldn't sleep in there for anything.
The 2nd time she was much older, like over a year, and she just scooted herself right off, again onto the hardwood floor. She cried, I scooped her up, she fell right back asleep. It was like nothing happened, lol.


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

Yup, all three of them. It is a hazard of bedsharing, I try really hard to get to them when they wake but sometimes they are so quiet they crawl right off the bed.

We have our bed on the floor and as soon as they are mobile my DH teaches them to go feet first. They learned at a very early age how to get off the bed.

It doesn't happen much in each childs baby/toddlerhood but it does happen.


----------



## ChristyMarie (May 31, 2006)

Off of our bed once when awake and playing with Daddy. Daddy underestimated how fast he could crawl. He was fine, Daddy was freaked.

Then once when he was about 2.5. Took the bed bumpers off to see how it would go and he rolled right off.


----------



## jenrett (Oct 10, 2009)

I fell off the top bunk of the bunk bed when I was in 1st grade. I was sleeping, and rolled off, apparently.

I'm fine.


----------

